# Great white shark tracked off Savannah and closer



## egomaniac247 (Nov 7, 2012)

These guys put trackers on great whites.  Check out the shark Mary Lee, which was first caught & tagged at Cape Cod.

She made a trip straight south down the coast line and according to their past week of tracking, she spent a lot of time off the coast of Charleston & Savannah.

I logged onto it today and see things are a little haywire, either that shark got caught and the tracker removed or she hitched a ride down I-95!

http://sharks-ocearch.verite.com/


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 8, 2012)

Now that is an interesting site.  I wonder the reason for those two blips.  Did she head up into the rivers for a while?

Looks like she's found something she likes about the southeastern coast....


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 8, 2012)

I thought the Ga Coast was a pretty well known pupping ground???


----------



## OUTCAST (Nov 8, 2012)

The 2 spots on shore are glitches. If she only breaches the surface for a couple of seconds the satellites cant get a true reading. Its going to be interesting to see if she stays off SC and GA or goes down into the Gulf of Mexico or South America. Pretty awesome technology.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2012)

I would know every detail about all the sharks' routes if I didn't have to work.  That is just way to interesting.  South Africa gets some action for sure.


----------



## Russdaddy (Nov 8, 2012)

Great link. Added that one to my favorites


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 9, 2012)

Growing up I never thought of Great Whites as being along the US coast ....not sure why.  Then the moves Jaws enligthened me about great whites up north....but growing up in Va, I never considered they they would hug the coast from Va south to Fl.

Pretty crazy how close in she's staying to the shore.  Looks like she's continuing south to Florida.  Pretty amazing how she's made virtually a straight line south from Mass to Florida.


----------



## declemen (Nov 10, 2012)

*shark*

Man, how close do yall think it came to the coast, or does it say.


----------



## GLS (Nov 10, 2012)

Theory is that they follow the Right Whales to their calving grounds off GA/FL this time of the year and prey on sick or injured calves.


----------



## zedex (Nov 11, 2012)

Interesting site, for sure.

I am playing around, checking on all of them and noticed a few have crossed land and went back to the water elsewhere, so I conclude these are transplants. 

One or two are still on land.

But, Princess Fi must be a barfly or something. She has been ashore alot. Mostly habourtowns, but a few times, this chick has been pretty far inland.

 I was showing this to my 5 year old daughter and she seems to think the sharks are going ashore to the Olive Garden.


----------

